# Lane Archery in Lethbridge



## cknibbs (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, Lane Archery in Lethbridge, Alberta has new owners and my experience with them has not been so enjoyable, more of a take my money and hang me out to dry kind of experience.

On January 24 of this year, I purchased a brand new bow from Lane Archery and have been thoroughly disappointed in the level of service that I have received. I am by no means new to the sport of archery and have been shooting for about 30 years, but I was having no luck getting this new bow to tune what so ever. I contacted Lane to find out what could be done with this bow because I was obviously not happy with it and was told that they would look into what they could do for me and then get back to me in a few hours. After 4 days of not receiving an answer, I decided to just drive to the store and find out what could be done. This is when the owner told me that if I did not like the bow, I had a couple of options.

1. Sell the bow privately because he didn't do consignments.
2. He would buy the bow back from me at a cost I would not be happy with because he would still need to make money when he resold it. That price was $495 less than I originally had paid for the bow not even 2 months prior.
3. He or I could ship the bow back to the manufacturer to fix the tuning issues I was having. It didn't matter which one of us shipped it, because I would have to pay the shipping charges either way.

I have been a customer of Lane Archery for many years and more than one of the bows that I currently own were purchased from there, and not once had I ever felt that the level of service I had ever received was unsatisfactory. Today when I expected to receive the same level of service that I had come to know from Lane Archery, I was taken back when the only thing they would do for me was put the bow in a box and ship it, which the owner told me I may as well do myself because I would have to pay for it anyway!


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

Hmmmmm frustration ???? I know the old owners... Haven't made my way down to LA in a while.. Lane was awesome with all my dealings ... 
What kinda bow did u buy?
Can I help?


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

What do you mean "no luck getting the bow to tune"? What did you try? What did you expect to get? What are you getting? How did the bow change after doing what you did? Are you maybe using arrows from your previous setup without reconsidering spine needed for the new setup? 

Also, what kind of bow is it? 

Tuning is a very personal thing... What some consider well tuned may be completely off tune for others. The shops around me shoot through paper until they get a satisfactory result when "tuning" a new bow and stop there. Is the bow tuned for the customer at that point? I wouldn't say so myself, but most customers would be fine with that. 

The options they gave you... Some are pretty condescending... "you can sell it privately"... Well thanks for the option... I'm sure you never thought of that one. Buying back, he's right. He does need to make money on it, and it has been months. So depending on how expensive this bow was in the first place, he may not be robbing you as much as you think. Still, better to sell it yourself than sell it to them. 

Shipping to factory... Not sure how this will help. If they find a factory defect, you can argue with the factory that they need to pay shipping both ways. This would be your fight. If they don't (they probably won't), and the bow made a trip for nothing, you pay for it... Otherwise anyone will be sending their bows to the factory for no / any reason. But I don't think the shop should pay for shipping... They can order parts and do warranty work in house for free tho if they think there's something wrong with the bow itself. 

Or, try to get some help here and try to get it to tune for yourself... There's a lot of combined experience and some pretty knowledgeable people on here willing to help.


----------



## cknibbs (Aug 19, 2013)

It was very frustrating, I would have expected some kind of help to tune it or help me to be happy with my purchase. Instead he asked me what my issue was and what spine of arrow I was shooting, he didn't even look at the bow to see if there may be some kind of defect.
I stared with the correct spine according to Goldtip's chart. To tune, I start with paper and then once I get clean through paper, I walk back or French tune to fine tune. after centre shot and nock set, I had a 2" right tear. After checking clearances, I attempted to fix with rest adjustments, but to clean up the tear, I had to have the arrow shooting sideways out of the bow. This is when I figured it had to be a cam lean problem. I checked the cam lean at full draw and the string wasn't even close to coming off the cams straight. After several yoke adjustments, I couldn't get the cam lean cleaned up without the top cam hitting the yolk. I set it as close as I could, and then attempted to tune once again, and still had about a 3/4" right tear. Then there was a bunch of choice words followed by shaken confidence, rest, arrow shaft, foc, tip weight changes. I even tried to just shoot it the way it was, but it was so inconsistent, that I wouldn't trust it to be accurate, especially with a broadhead. 

I went back to shooting a couple other bows that I have to make sure I could take shooting form out of the equation. After having no problem with any other bow I have, I contacted the dealer to let them know that I was having issues and see what they could do for me. Big Disappointment there! 

Luckily, the bow is an APA and I have heard nothing but great things about their service, so, I will be calling them Monday to find out how I can fix the issues I'm having and needless to say, will not be purchasing anything from Lane Archery again.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

If you post up some specific info we could help you out......$495 less than what you paid is not cost and they would probably sell at full price

couple thoughts- the strings are 8125 junk, also they tend to draw long so if your module says its for 29" good chance it is 29.25-29.5


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

apa quality product and like others stated ..reputal company post some pics of cam angle etc etc and close ups of limbs drawn and at rest etc etc...lots of knowledge here on at


----------



## cknibbs (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks guys, I talked with Nibal today, and he was able to help me out. APA customer service is second to none.


----------

